# newer regent 38" deck



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Hi folks. I have a 96 regent with a 38" mower deck. I found a four year old deck and I'm wondereing if it will fit. This one has rollers in back unlike mine. It's a fair distance away so if it's nodefinitely it saves me a trip.


----------

